

JRuby - Quick and Dirty - jamesbritt
http://www.logustus.com/2009/04/jruby-quick-and-dirty.html

======
andrewl-hn
Disclaimer: I have a Java background :)

JRuby is great. If you're building an intranet application in Ruby you should
definitely pick up JRuby and Glassfish to host it, that's a no-brainer. And I
would also suggest to guys at Engine Yard, Heroku and others to take a closer
look at this Ruby implementation. They could save a big buck on it, I suppose.

The startup time is noticeable sometimes that's why I personally prefer
developing with MRI, but I use JRuby for deployment and continuous
integration.

------
ilkhd2
Well, that is quite obvious that Java VM is good nowadays - as Clojure creator
pointed out - no matter how goofy Java The Language is the JRE and JVM are
just awesome. .NET less popular but I am sure it is of comparable quality.

